# New grill/smoker dilemma: Char-griller 3001



## skeeter mcgee (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey everyone,

My gas grill is old and quite frankly, isn't in the best shape. I've been shopping for smokers so I figured why not kill two birds with one stone and buy the Char-griller 3001? I believe the 3001 can be fitted with a side firebox as well. I noticed quite a few members have the charcoal version of this grill, but I was wondering if anyone has had any success with the 3001 propane model? 

Can anyone recommend another model if this one is junk? 


http://www.target.com/Char-Griller-G.../dp/B001H9RPNI


----------



## psychobrew (Jan 9, 2010)

Cheap grills are designed so you replace them quickly, and before you know it, they end up more expensive than a high end grill.  Places like Walmart like it this way so you keep comming back.

While I don't have any experience with the grill in question, it does not appear to have a place to put the smoking wood.


----------



## skeeter mcgee (Jan 9, 2010)

I looked at the grill yesterday and a side firebox can be added. However, there are holes on the bottom of the grill and I'm almost positive those would have to be blocked to do any kind of smoking. I know some people on here have the same grill and use it for smoking... if you have one, please chime in!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 9, 2010)

I too think I have seen that grill with a side fire box connected. I know the new super duper char-grill has a side by side unit that is charcoal and gas all in one unit too.


----------



## smokaholic (Feb 2, 2010)

I have one with side firebox and it works just as well as a regular barrel with sfb. I like it cause I can smoke some ribs or pork butt and then turn the gas on and do some steaks or burgers. 

The box does get hot enough to ruin paint. I plan on repainting this spring but its no biggie.

3 spairs could fit another on the upper vegetable tray

2 baby backs and a bacon explosion


about the only issue I have is it has a super hot spot right where the heat comes in. I leave that space open now cause it was burning stuff if you put it right over it. Of course there are mods to fix this. I also put a water pan in the bottom and you have to move the gas tubes aside but its no biggie either considering I paid 180 for a gas grill and 50 bucks for a decent fire box to convert it into a grill/smoker. You will need to put a coal basket in firebox for steadier temperature. All in all Im VERY HAPPY!! with that purchase.


----------



## ruben (Jul 31, 2011)

i just got this same gril and sfb as a gift. but i have one ? do u need to take the big knock out plate from the sfb or can u succesfully smoke with the vent atached


----------



## fliphyzer (Jul 31, 2011)

I have the chargriller duo, its thae gas grill on one side and then the smoker next to it.  With the firebox and everything I thought it would be a sweet concept. Unfortunately piss poor craftsmanship and quality of materials make this a no no. 

It seals like a screen door.

I have had to mod the heck out of mine to get anywhere close to a reasonable performance out of it.

I have another thread around here describing everything I have done, you should be able to search it down by my user name, but here is the short list.

1. Made charcoal box.

2. Mounted burner underneath to preheat the unit.

3. Mounted lowed rack and used flat chunks of soapstone to pull heat away from edge and create more even temps across the smoker.

4. Bought oven sealer rope and installed around edges to keep heat in.

5. Customized a water heater blanket and wrapped the hood.

6. Used a tall boy tecate can to drop the smoke stack down a bit inside.

This was all done either by learning from here or other resources, but it really was a pain in the ass.

As far as a grill goes, that thing should do quite okay for a cheap and will run up to 600 degrees in just a few minutes.

My recommendation would be to hold on to your cash for a while and try to find something better quality in the $1000 range.  Buying a cheap model like I did only sets you up for dissapointing results in cooking, frustration to keep an even temp and burning through a lot more charcoal than you really should.


----------



## gary s (Aug 1, 2011)

I think most everyone has had the same problem. I solved mine by buying an all stanless inside and out 10 years ago and building a new reverse flow last year. Problem solved. The Gas Grill I bought was a Coastal they are located in Tulsa. I can't say enough good things about their product. We cook out 3 or 4 times a week every week winter or summer rain or shine. I was buying a new grill every couple of years and rebuilding them at least twice a year. Don't have to do that any more. And at for the RF Smoker could not be happier the way it turned out and the way it cooks. But the best part was building it with my son. I designed he fitted and welded. Here is a picture of both


----------



## fliphyzer (Aug 1, 2011)

I hear you there Gary.  I recently came in to a source for a 1/2 firebox and 1/4" box tubing for an RF.  Now I just need to design and fabricate.  Easy, right?


----------



## jimmy lininger (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi i have been here just looking around. But i thought i would chime in. I have the duo as well without the sfb. And so far i have had no problems with smoke . I haven't modded mine yet. but seems to work just fine. I might just be so new to this that i don't notice anything missing. But i truly love my chargriller duo.


----------



## alelover (Aug 2, 2011)

I have the char-griller duo as well. Did some mods and it works great. Just about all smokers need some mods it seems. Unless you go real high dollar. I don't really like the idea of grilling and smoking in the same compartment. The heat from grilling will burn off the nice smoke seasoning and all those flakes can fall on your food. Plus that's a lot of grease you need to clean out all the time or you could be in for a big grease fire when grilling. Just my 2 yen.


----------



## gary s (Aug 10, 2011)

My thoughts exactly. I always had a grill and a smoker


----------



## mintee (Aug 11, 2011)

Why don't you splurg and get the Char-Griller Duo?


----------



## savage10ml (Aug 16, 2011)

Could you let us know what mods you had to do?  I just bought this and am very new to smoking.  Thanks.


----------



## gary s (Aug 16, 2011)

I looked at a lot os smokers and did a lot of research on the internet. I took what I liked from all that I saw and we also did some trial and error. Several times we would tack a piece on to see how it was going to work or what it looked like, sometimes we wouldn't like it or it just did not look right or would not work - So we would cut it off , grind it down and start again. We did not have to do that much. We took our time, checked and re-checked our fit and Ratio Calculator before we welded solid. The moor I cook on it the more comfortable I get with it. The smoker really cook great with even temps.On our plate that runs under the pull out racks, we made in two pieces of 1/4" . On the firebox end we have a piece of plate that is about 6" wide welded in solid then we have the two pieces that but up against each other that lay in resting on angle. about 6" open at the other end. plenty of heat and smoke. That way they can be removed for cleaning. They are also at a slight slope so the excess grease and drippings will run down to the drain end. I have checked it several time to make sure I am not getting any build-up. Drains great.


----------



## bobcats110 (Aug 16, 2011)

I have the duo, have had for about three years.  Only issues I've had have already been mentioned here; 1. Hot spot at smoke box entry point into chamber and 2. paint burning off of the fire box.  I have the stuff to do the mod for the heat issue, and five minutes with a power sander and heat "resistant" paint fix the aestetic issue on the fire box.  Only mod I current have installed is the "dryer tubing" attached to the inside of the stack that forces the smoke to find it's way out.  Will have to try the water pan as I hadn't thought about that on this particular unit.

One other thing I don't like is the duo is a bear to move.  The fire box has a handle (I think) but since it's only attached by a couple screws with spacers, it doesn't come off as the best thing to handle the weight of the rest of the unit.

Otherwise, I've had some great ribs, chicken and pork ribs come out of it, and like the ease and convenience of the gas side for quick burgers or dogs on weekdays.  I'd recommend it and would buy another if I ever had to.


----------



## neumsky (Aug 17, 2011)

I agree with Psychobrew above...Quit messing around and buy a good one... go to amazingribs.com and get the lowdown on different smokers & grills.


----------



## fliphyzer (Aug 20, 2011)

Was doing chicken and japs last night on my duo, couldnt get the temps up where I wanted them so I pulled the tecate can out of the smokestack to create more flow.  Temps ran up another 50 degrees within a half hour.  I think I am goin to try it without the lowered smokestack for a while.


----------



## wrench3047 (Aug 20, 2011)

I have the chargriller duo cooked of both sides, I have used the charcoal side only couple of times for smoking, I haven't had any issues except... Once assembled you probably dont want to ever have to move it. Prior to attaching the firebox I moved it from back to front yard for a cook out, with help. If there weren't community rules against grills in front yard it would have stayed. Now that the firebox is attached I dont see any practical way of moving it around without modifying something. I am fairly happy with it. I will at some point be modding it, maybe splitting the duo into singles for portability. If I get a forklift or crane I would leave it as is.
Happy smoking Joe

Sent from my X10a using Tapatalk


----------



## rata (Aug 21, 2011)

wrench3047, you 're right about moving it. Especially when you are actually using it. I modified mine which includes mobility.Check it out at this link:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/74301/char-griller-duo-mods#post_565262

-Ron


----------



## wrench3047 (Aug 21, 2011)

I definitely like the wagon steering idea, thats on my list. That is if it survives the movers. If not gives me an excuse rebuilt, mod that much sooner.


----------



## meckhardt (Nov 8, 2011)

I recently purchased the 3001 as well and so far am very happy with it... you stated you placed a water pan under the meat while smoking... where exactly did you place it? Did you completely remove the gas tubes? If so, did you even bother with the attaching screws when you put them back in?

thanks

ME


----------



## meckhardt (Nov 8, 2011)

meckhardt said:


> I recently purchased the 3001 as well and so far am very happy with it... you stated you placed a water pan under the meat while smoking... where exactly did you place it? Did you completely remove the gas tubes? If so, did you even bother with the attaching screws when you put them back in?
> 
> thanks
> 
> ME


sorry...this was meant for smokaholic.


----------



## 10sne1 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi group, I am interested in what the lowest temp you can get on the gas side of your grills?
Probably one burner on low? Thanks Tomm


----------



## 49erfanlv (Jan 6, 2012)

Stick with The Charcol You can never go wrong


----------



## gggander (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks for the thread with the links to others. Good question as I was looking at the same Char-Griller set up, but I did not need the gas grill. since I just got the Boil-King XL. I was trying to figure out how to add a gas burner to the smoker box, so I would have options, charcoal or gas in the smoker box.  seeing what happened to Smokaholic's you can see that they suggestion about having the temperature in the side box, stay below 400F as pointed out in the owner's manual. I guess that you can not use wood only, due to the size limits of the side box....

This poses a question that I have. Due to the smaller size of the main barrel, does that affect the heat transfer or trap the heat in the side smoker box?  Allow me to reword that question, if the first one didn't make sense right off. When using the side smoker box, is there an advantage to having a larger main barrel?

Sketter, the only other thing which you should consider, how many weekend BBQ parties are you planing and the number of people you are going to smoke or cook  for... In this case size does matter. LoL

 Food for thought,

 GGG


----------



## jojo812 (Oct 16, 2013)

Was it easy to install? Do you see any ware on the gas burning due to the smoke?


----------



## gary s (Oct 16, 2013)

If you use it a lot and want it to last go with the best you can afford. Look for metal thickness, how well it is put together, any potential leaks Quality

Gary


----------



## mbp867 (Apr 22, 2014)

The side charcoal box is no longer available and the grill itself is no substitute for a charcoal barbecue.  Meat cooked on it is tasteless.  Altogether the Chargrill 3001 is the biggest outdoor cooking mistake I have made in thirty years of loving barbecue


----------



## fixnwrecks (Apr 25, 2014)

I have a char-griller duo gas grille with the wood burning smoker on the right side. I added the accessory right side fire box and it's performance is flawless. Since then, I added a turkey fryer burner in the side fire box and converted it into a propane smoker. I put my wood chips in a one gallon metal can - ( like the ones you buy pork and beans in at the grocery store) - light the burner and place the smoker can halfway on the flame and presto - you have smoke in 60 seconds. Perfect for keeping the smoker at your desired temperature as you can regulate the amount of heat with the propane burner. I absolutely love it and the flavor is NO different than when using a wood fire. As for the grille from chargriller - it has lasted five years so far and is still in very good condition. (Having it set up on me covered deck helps - for those without a roof over the grille you need to keep it covered with the accessory chargriller grill cover or something of the like.


----------



## kolbster310 (Feb 26, 2016)

I got the char griller 3001 for Christmas and the sfb for my birthday. I have tried sealing the sides to prevent leaks but it doesn't seem to work. Looking for the right sealant. Also curious as to a charcoal box in the sfb. Here are some pictures.


----------

